# 86 Stanza Wagon 4x4 rack and pinion removal



## othermeans (Oct 7, 2005)

Has anyone installed a steering rack in their Stanza 4x4 wagon? I have tried to release the steering column from the rack but can't get access. I've tried removing the plate which the column passes through on the interior but it won't budge. Of course the hydraulic lines are a nightmare to get to but they are the least of my problems. I've been seriously thinking of dropping the transmission.

I bought the factory manual but it is useless in this regard so I'm hoping somebody with more experience can help.

Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

This is a little late, but there was a Nissan technical service bulletin on the R&R of the steering gear for this vehicle, with illustrations. Refer Nissan TSB# TS88-116.


----------



## othermeans (Oct 7, 2005)

Thank you for your reply. I've managed to almost get it out. Where can I find the technical bulletin?


----------

